# All Slavic languages: Не бойся!



## Encolpius

Hello, what other idioms do you use instead of a simple don't be afraid, using body parts? English say: He won't bite your head off...

*Czech*: neutrhne ti hlavu [ utrhnout tear off, hlava head]
*Slovak*: neohryzne ti nos [ohryznúť bite off, nos nose]


----------



## vianie

You do not have to be afraid of me. Neboj, ja ti z nosa neo*d*hryznem/ne*u*hryznem. The other is correct.


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> *Slovak*: neo*d*hryzne ti nos [o*d*hryznúť bite off, nos nose]


In Slovak one may also say: *nezje ťa* (he/she/it won't eat you up)


----------



## bibax

In Czech also:

*neboj (se), on tě nekousne* (he won't bite you);
*neboj (se), ono tě to nekousne* (it won't bite you);


----------



## Johnny Milutinović

This is very interesting. It seems that in Slavic culture biting someone seems to be the worst possible scenario! 
In Serbian we also say:
*Не бој се! *(Don't be afraid!) *Неће те ујести!* (He/she/it won't bite you!), also, *Неће те појести!* (He/she/it won't eat you up!) or most frequently heard: *Неће ти ништа!* (He/she/it won't do you any harm!)


----------



## DarkChild

In Bulgarian

*Не бой се/ne boy se*, although *не се страхувай/ne se strahuvay* is more common.

Idiom-wise:

*Няма да те изяде/ nyama da te izyade*  - He/she/it won't eat you.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*Ne boj se.* (Don't be afraid.)

*Ne bo te pojedel.* (He won't eat you.)
*Ne bo te ugriznil.* (He won't bite you.)


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
Standard translation: Nie bój się.
More idiomatic ones:
Nie ugryzie/zje cię. (It/He/She won't bite/eat you.)
Nie bojsia. (Don't be afraid. This one is supposed to imitate Russian accent, though I'm not sure many people use it. I don't think you will find it in dictionaries.)
Nie ma obawy/strachu.  (There's no worry/fear.)
Nie ma się co bać. (There is no reason to be afraid.)
To some extent also:
Strach ma wielkie oczy. (It's a proverb which means that if you're afraid you will exaggerate the source of it.)


----------



## Sobakus

No surprise here, in Russian it's the same 

Он тебя не съест/укусит - He won't eat/bite you
Я не кусаюсь - I don't bite
У страха глаза велики - The same as the Polish proverb

As for body parts, we rather mention them when we want to scare you 
Тоже мне киса - голову откусит! - There's some kitty! It'll bite your head off!
Палец в рот не клади - руку откусит! (saying) - Don't put a finger in its(their) mouth - it(they) wll bite your arm off!


----------



## osemnais

DarkChild said:


> In Bulgarian
> 
> *Не бой се/ne boy se*, although *не се страхувай/ne se strahuvay* is more common.
> 
> Idiom-wise:
> 
> *Няма да те изяде/ nyama da te izyade*  - He/she/it won't eat you.



Also: Не яде хора - He doesn't eat people.


----------



## jadeite_85

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *Ne boj se.* (Don't be afraid.)



*"Ne se bat*" is also heard, but is rather colloquial, or maybe used just in Primorska. Do you use it in Ljubljana Triglav? Because I saw that sometimes the expressions you use are different from the ones we use (in Trieste or generally in the Western part of Slovenia).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jadeite_85 said:


> *"Ne se bat*" is also heard, but is rather colloquial, or maybe used just in Primorska. Do you use it in Ljubljana Triglav? Because I saw that sometimes the expressions you use are different from the ones we use (in Trieste or generally in the Western part of Slovenia).



Yes, *ne se bat* can definitely be heard in Ljubljana.


----------

